# drip loop



## gjc5500 (Dec 1, 2009)

Just started my 1st tank about 2 months ago. i was just wondering if a drip loop is needed if the cords run across carpet before the outlet.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

That would be the drip loop then. as long as the cord goes lower then the outlet.

I recommend changing out the recipticle to a GFCI for cheap insurance, especially if you know you are going to get bigger and more tanks involved.


----------



## gjc5500 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the filter, light, and heater all running into a powerstrip with a circuit breaker built in. is that good or do i still need gfci?


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

You could get a GFI outlet and then plug your powerstrip into that a be protected.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just use a drip loop regardless. Provides for a better sense of security.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

If it was my house Id put a GFCI on it just for the sake an electrical short can cause a fire thats inside the walls, GFCI trips before that happens and are made for wet use.


----------



## gjc5500 (Dec 1, 2009)

so i revamped how its done. the cords now run to the carpet, speaker on top of them, then up to the powerstrip.


----------

